# best riding adjustable suspension



## themonster4door (Sep 5, 2002)

I need to know what suspension is the best as far as ride, height, dampness, quality, and cost. i was thinking towards either 

1. tien ss or the basics(what do the pillow mounts do extaclly?)
2. jic magic

o finally if u live in the md dc va area and u have suspension work done can i take a ride so i can choose which suspension im gonna do


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i got tein ss's and they are freakin awesome. the front pillowballs allow camber adjustment and i think the rears give you a lil more travel too.

but it has been mentioned before, you dont need the pillowballs


----------

